# Show Your Jeeps



## Horseshoe Dozer

'98 Jeep Sahara with 4" lift. Tailgate feeder up front and basket in back.


----------



## w_r_ranch

2001. Also have two 2008 Liberties.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

2006 Rubicon Unlimited
2 1/2" Old Man Emu Lift w/ 1 1/4" JKS Body lift
A bunch of other doo dads....


----------



## Horseshoe Dozer

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> 2006 Rubicon Unlimited
> 2 1/2" Old Man Emu Lift w/ 1 1/4" JKS Body lift
> A bunch of other doo dads....


Sweet! Where did you get the doors?


----------



## bigmike

Here's our hunting rig. 88 Cherokee with a little lift and TSL's.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Horseshoe Dozer said:


> Sweet! Where did you get the doors?


Thanks! I got the doors from a guy on Craigs list year but haven't used them that much. I'm considering selling them if anyone is interested in them. They are Rock Doors by Orfab and should fit any Jeep from 97-06.....


----------



## Old Whaler

Stock 1982 CJ-7. Bought it new. I've had some crazy times in it!


----------



## Pocketfisherman




----------



## minnow flipper

.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

83 CJ 7.


----------



## minnow flipper

Not much Jeep stuff on it but...


----------



## bailout2860

*New hoginator!*

:texasflag


----------



## ProSkiff

My '77 Ford.....not a jeep.....but it'll do....


----------



## Old Whaler

Love those old Bronco's


ProSkiff said:


> My '77 Ford.....not a jeep.....but it'll do....


----------



## dustym

*1960 Jeep cj7*

5.3 liter vortec, true dual flowmasters, custom headers


----------



## dustym

*one more...*

one more


----------



## 06z71

*jeep lovers*

all you jeep enthusiast i have this wrangler for sale or trade look at the vehicle classifieds for more info


----------



## Fishdaze

Old Whaler said:


> Stock 1982 CJ-7. Bought it new. I've had some crazy times in it!


How many miles do you have on it?


----------



## Old Whaler

odometer says 125K, but closer to 150K. The speedometer cable broke for about a year when I was in college. Thinking about pimpimg it up with SS tube bumpers, 3" lift, tires and new rims.


Fishdaze said:


> How many miles do you have on it?


----------



## Chew

'09 Rubicon 2 Dr Hardtop


----------



## chickenboy

83


----------



## CajunBob

*jeep*

2007 unlimted
Dana 44 front and rear and custom rod holder 3.8 v6 and 14mpg. but it will go anywhere I want.


----------



## WillieP

99 Sport


.


----------



## Fishdaze

Old Whaler said:


> odometer says 125K, but closer to 150K. The speedometer cable broke for about a year when I was in college. Thinking about pimpimg it up with SS tube bumpers, 3" lift, tires and new rims.


That's not bad for that age. Do you still drive it much? I would definitely pimp it up a little.


----------



## mudfreakin73

my 79 CJ7 / 304V8 / TF727 / Dana 300 . Its also for sale in the classifieds section .

* 10" of custom lift ( 4" springs , spring over & 2" shackles ) 
* Poison Spyder full width axle conversion kit 
* Scout II Dana 44 axles completely rebuilt front (chromoly shafts) and rear with mini spools and 4.56 gears
* Rock Stomper* HD double steering brackets 
* Reid Racing* HD high steer flat top steering knuckles 
* PSC* hydraulic assist steering system (complete kit with pump and steering box ) 
* Behind the axle Dana 60 tie rod and drag link 
* Tom Woods* driveshafts front and rear 
* Warn premium hubs 
* B&M* Pro Stealth ratchet shifter 
* 3R racing seats w/ Crow 4 point harness seat belts 
* New steering column 
* Louevered hood 
* Blue Torch Fabworks battery tray 
* SLP racing muffler and new exhaust 
* Optima red top battery with all new cables 
* extended stainless braided brake lines front/rear 
* Tranny cooler 
* 38.5 x 15 x 15 Boggers


----------



## mudfreakin73

And my comp buggy

93 XJ with way to many mods to list


----------



## divingmatt

03' Rubicon, not the biggest but it will do the trick!


----------



## Swampus

80' CJ 5 Hunting Jeep.

Bed Linered inside and out--My oldest son did the Camo Job.

swamp:texasflag


----------



## Loyd

'82 CJ7 also known as my fishing boat. Slowly make mods to it.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*My new toy*

Started the build 1st of march I think.


----------



## Purefishn

My 1984 CJ7 Renegade. Just finished putting on a 4" BDS suspension lift and 33x12.50 Goodyear Duratracs. Also put in a new 350 to help push it along.


----------



## Horns1

74 CJ5


----------



## redfish bayrat

Horns1 said:


> 74 CJ5


Have the same year and model, but mine has a few more "sea roaches" on the body. Never done any body work, but could use some tips from you guys that restore jeeps.


----------



## 22nautictourney

*Jeep 1953 CJ3*







1953 CJ3 Restored.
F. sale


----------



## Horns1

haven't done any bodywork to this one either - its got 30K original miles, but its lived its whole life on a hillcountry ranch. Earlycj5.com is a good site, they will teach you everything you ever wanted to know.


----------



## Slimshady

Does it count if people tell me "nice Jeep".......?


----------



## rhammock

'79 CJ5 6cly,3 speed,manual steering,standard disc brakes. Might be for sale soon.


----------



## redfish91

here's mine before i sold it. hopefully another in the future


----------



## aggieanglr

Where's Trod?


----------



## topwateraddict

*83 CJ7*

Here is my mostly original 83 CJ7. Still have a few things here and there to get it perfect but its purdy close now. Finally got it to start driving straight down the road.....


----------



## toyotapilot

Not my Jeep, but I get to play with it sometimes... This one belongs to a friend of mine, she has done a lot of upgrades over the last 3 years. The muddy pictures show the before and after while playing, the unmodified version had to be pulled out by the tractor, the latest attempt we made it around the pasture without needing a pull. The Jeep isn't actually stuck in the beach picture, had to take it out of 4 wheel drive and stand on the brakes to get it to dig in that far so she could see how it felt to have it dig in (she hasn't driven in sand before). Since these pictures were taken the interior has been painted, seat covers added, and headlight trim rings painted to match the body.

Improvements are still being made, does anybody have any rear bumper tire carriers with jerry can mounts on them? She is looking to replace the rear bumper with one that can mount fuel cans and would like to see one first....


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

texas camping


----------



## Bowzer

Horns1 said:


> 74 CJ5


Had a white 74 CJ5 myself...lotsa fun.



redfish bayrat said:


> Have the same year and model, but mine has a few more "sea roaches" on the body. Never done any body work, but could use some tips from you guys that restore jeeps.


Never did the frame up restoration I always promised I would when I had mine. I had a Jeep mentor back in the Mississippi woods that knew CJ's better than anyone. Couple of rules I learned from him:
- For a CJ5, get your frame re-enforced especially at the bend behind the front wheels...they like to stress crack.
- Keep that straight 6! 
- Flush the cooling system constantly...used to do mine every month with Muriatic Acid to keep that internal rust in check.
- Keep a socket set, pair of pliers, and a crowbar in the back. You can take the whole thing apart with those in an hour when you have to.


----------



## bruteman

79 cj 7 304 quadratrac with low range.


----------



## Fish4it

Lot's of good looking Jeeps. We may need to put a beach meet and ride together.

Mine is a 81 with 60K miles. I have had her for years.


----------

